# Massanutten Questions



## KevJan (Sep 5, 2007)

Just booked an extra vacation to Woodstone at Massanutten and would like some information. Our vacation will be for June 2008.  We are confirmed into unit # 132-Y and would like some information about the unit and it's location.  Where are the closest airports and the best deals on rental cars.  Is there anything to see close by in West Virginia?  (We only have 8 states to go until we have all 50!)  Is a day trip to Washington DC doable?  Thanks in advance to anyone who cares to respond.


----------



## BigAl_50 (Sep 6, 2007)

We've stayed in this area a couple of times and love it; I can't give you exact details on the units, but the ammenities at the resorts are many.  In the area there are many civil war battle fields, Luray Caverns, Natural Bridge and other sights.  Historic Harpers Ferry, WV is a four hour drive and Washington, DC is three and a half; all would depend on your desire to see the sights.  I would imagine the closest "major" airport would be either Charolettesville, VA or Richmond, VA.

I hope this helps some.


----------



## shmoore (Sep 6, 2007)

We were in Woodstone last week. Our unit was 423 F. The other designation was P. This stands for full and partial kitchen. In the Summit the designations are for U (upper) and L (lower). I don't know what Y stands for.

The condos are very large and roomy. A washer dryer is shared with one more unit and is located in the hall. No extra charge.

Woodstone is in the area where you will be checking in. The land is fairly level and great for bike riding unlike the units up on the mountain. There is a store and swimming pool in the area. 

The resort does offer a day trip to Washington. I think it was about $80 for an adult. This includes a nice buffet dinner.

I am currently at the Outer Banks and will look up your location on my map that I have at home. I didn't keep the one from last week because I have a complete set at home.

You will enjoy the location and activities.


----------



## NTHC (Sep 6, 2007)

Try the resort website for your unit location.
www.massresort.com


Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## bookworm (Sep 6, 2007)

Massanutten is a special place for our family - the sheer number of activities is great, though most things cost so be prepared. The indoor-outdoor waterpark is fantastic but pricey. We, too, will be at Woodstone in June 08. I believe it is the 21st to the 29th. 
They do a weekly day trip into Washington DC that takes you around several of the major sites - or you can go on your own. I believe it is about a 2 hour drive. To learn more about your unit, I would check the website www.massresort.com. If you look under ownership you will see a link to unit information. That has information about the different letters and what they mean for your particular unit. I believe the Y means you have a full kitchen. More info is on the site. They also now have a UNIT MAP link near this unit info so you can check out where your unit is located. This is a GREAT FEATURE.
Enjoy!
Angela


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 6, 2007)

To answer W Va - It's 2 hours,  about 116 miles,  but Berkeley Springs is supposed to be an interesting town.
It's the country's first spa and an art town

http://www.berkeleysprings.com/


I would also go to nearby Shenandoah National Park and drive along the road enjoying the scenery and beautiful Skyline Drive. Be sure to stop at the 2Lodges   to enjoy a look from the deck and the 1930s buildings and memorabilia.


----------



## decolady424 (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if the 1 in 4 rule is enforced for Massanutten?  If so, how?  By RCI or the resort?


----------



## davhu1 (Sep 6, 2007)

decolady424 said:


> Does anyone know if the 1 in 4 rule is enforced for Massanutten?  If so, how?  By RCI or the resort?



I confirmed a June 2008 week this morning for the Summitt and has to call in.  I was told the reason I had to call and could not confirm online was the 1-in-4 for rule.  (It was a quick call.  They did not try to sell anything else).

I have heard in the past that people have their confirmed reservation cancelled by RCI after they where confirmed for a 2nd time within 4 years.  ( I do not know how true or if the 2nd confirmation was done on line).


----------



## decolady424 (Sep 6, 2007)

So davhu1, did they book the exchange for you when you called or did they cancel it??


----------



## tlwmkw (Sep 6, 2007)

While at Massanutten you can visit Charlottesville, Va.  It is not too far away and there is the University of Virginia, Monticello, Ash Lawn, also numerous wineries and tastings.  Might be worth a day trip.

By the way, someone mentioned the airport in Charlottesville- it is quite small and you usually have to go to a larger hub and change plane to get there.  Richmond is a bit bigger but also further away.


----------



## davhu1 (Sep 6, 2007)

decolady424 said:


> So davhu1, did they book the exchange for you when you called or did they cancel it??



They booked for me.


----------



## KevJan (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone have info on the Senandoah Valley Regional Airport, which is the one listed as closest in the RCI Directory?


----------



## smalbany (Sep 7, 2007)

*Massanutten Thoughts*

I live in the DC area but grew up in the south of Massanutten. If you are flying in, I recommend that you plan on a flight into Dulles International Airport (IAD). It is served by all the major carriers, including SWA.  From IAD, it is an easy 2.5 hours to the area.  The local airport is only serviced by prop puddle jumpers and is often closed in bad weather. DC is 3.5 to 4 hours from the resort plus an addtional time for traffic congestion if a weekday. If you planning to sightsee in DC, I would do it at the beginning or the end of your trip.  I heartily endorse the recommendations for more local excursions--Luray Caverns, the Skyline Drive & the National Park, Charlottesville (Monticello & Ash Lawn), tubing or rafting in the Shennadoah River.  The area is rich with history from the first settlers through the Civil War (still referred to there as the war of Northern aggression) .  It is a beautiful area and early to mid June is the perfect time to visit.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 7, 2007)

*Shenandoah Valley Regional Airport*



KevJan said:


> Anyone have info on the Senandoah Valley Regional Airport,
> which is the one listed as closest in the RCI Directory?



Shenandoah Valley Regional Airport 
(IATA: SHD, ICAO: KSHD, FAA LID: SHD) 
is a public airport located in Weyers Cave, 
10 miles (16 km) northeast of the central business district 
of Staunton, in Augusta County, Virginia, United States.[1] 
It is mostly used for general aviation, but is also served by 
one commercial airline. 
Service is subsidized by the Essential Air Service program.

The airport is operated by the Shenandoah Valley Regional Airport Commission, which consists of members from the cities of Staunton, Waynesboro and Harrisonburg, and the counties of Augusta and Rockingham.

http://www.flyshd.com/


----------



## MusicMan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you can make it from Massanutten to the outer reaches of the DC METRO in a little less than two hours.  If I were going in for a day trip that's the way I would do it.  Drive to the Vienna/Fairfax station (on I-66) and take the metro into DC.


----------



## Jackie V (Sep 7, 2007)

*Christmas?*

Anyone have any good ideas for things to do over Christmas?  We're staying at Woodstone.


----------



## decolady424 (Sep 8, 2007)

davhu1 said:


> They booked for me.



Not for me, I had to switch to the Summit from Woodstone.


----------



## elcid86 (Sep 10, 2007)

*We'll be ther for Christmas*



Jackie V said:


> Anyone have any good ideas for things to do over Christmas?  We're staying at Woodstone.



Hi Jackie, I just confirmed into Woodstone for Christmas week also.  Usually not cold enough to ski, but sometimes the tube park is open-a lot of fun.  A few years back we went to a local church service for Christmas Eve service.  The water park is a great option for indoor fun.  There are also two indoor pool and a gym.  Maybe we will see you there!  Kids?  We have three (10, 12, 15).


----------



## Jackie V (Sep 11, 2007)

*See You There!*

Our kids are ages 14 (girl) and 12 (boy).  I'm sure they would love some comaraderie.  You don't think they will be able to make snow over the holiday?  Any suggestions on a nice restaurant for Christmas Dinner?


----------



## wammie53 (Sep 11, 2007)

You may want to inquire at the Joshua Wilton House (it's  B&B and nice restaurant in Harrinsonburg)...their number is 888-294-5866.  I don't know how pricey this would be but you can google their place and see how nice it is.  Another option is O'Charley's which is in Harrisonburg also..I think it's one of the nicer restaurants that might have a Christmas dinner.  Going over to Charlottesville is another suggestion...don't know if there might be something special going on at Monticello(Jefferson's home) over the holidays but there probably is.  The Boar's Head Inn is beautiful in Charlottesville and I would imagine they have a really nice holiday presentation.  Hope you enjoy your trip lots!  Pam


----------



## Jackie V (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks! - anyone else have holiday type suggestions?  When do they usually start making snow?


----------



## elcid86 (Sep 14, 2007)

Jackie V said:


> Our kids are ages 14 (girl) and 12 (boy).  I'm sure they would love some camaraderie.  You don't think they will be able to make snow over the holiday?  Any suggestions on a nice restaurant for Christmas Dinner?



We'll have to try to coordinate the kids getting together at the pool or something.  I see someone recommended a few dining options. -Thanks.



Jackie V said:


> Thanks! - anyone else have holiday type suggestions?  When do they usually start making snow?



The last few years have been pretty mild and last season there were issues with the snow blowing equipment--they got it fixed the day were were supposed to leave (in Feb).  I would not count on skiing,,, though we are due for a cold winter (he says hopefully!).  It is possible the tube park will be open.


----------



## laura1957 (Oct 11, 2007)

decolady424 said:


> Does anyone know if the 1 in 4 rule is enforced for Massanutten?  If so, how?  By RCI or the resort?



Summit definately, and I believe Woodstone are both 1 in 4 enforced.
out of the other sections I don't think any of them are.


----------



## bhillia (Oct 18, 2007)

I am staying at unit 467 Summit Hillside this week.  My family exchanged for the Upper and Lower units.  The upper unit has a full kitchen.  The lower unit, though the same size and set up, has a partial kichen.  Then have no stove or cooktop, but have a grill and a hotplate.  The upper unit does not have a grill.  They both have a dishwasher.  The bed mattresses we too soft and need to be replaced.  Each had a fireplace, a DVD in the family room, and a VCR in the bedroom.  The units share a washer/dryer in the stairwell.

Resort was persistent in getting you to attend a "survey" were you get a free buffet lunch or breakfast and $100 resort cash.


----------



## elcid86 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Hold Out for cash*



bhillia said:


> Resort was persistent in getting you to attend a "survey" were you get a free buffet lunch or breakfast and $100 resort cash.



I typically play hard to get and they will call back and offer $100 US cash.

-Enjoy


----------

